# short layered hair help..



## aivenfae (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi all.. been lingering around on here but never really posted anything.
Anyway, I would just like to ask for your guy's advices on how to do a variety of hairstyles with short and layered hair?
From curlying it, making it voluminzed and full to making it wavy.
My hair is fine but it may appear thick sometimes.


----------



## kimjunae (Sep 18, 2008)

Girl, you can do a variety upon variety of things with short hair!

1. extreme side part (kinda emo)







2. Poof (works for both long AND short)







3. headbands!!!









4. Put pins in it (accessories)




http://www.handbag.com/?module=image...y&fileId=55286

5.  Curl it and give sexy volume






6. Or you could do just a regular part







Keep in mind, you can also COMBINE all these style to yield even more options. Have fun!


----------



## COBI (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you post a pic of what your hair actually looks like?  It might help with ideas.


----------



## aivenfae (Sep 19, 2008)

don't mind the face *blushes*


----------

